# whats up with kids putting corvette/lexus/etc wheels on their cars?



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

im not pointing out anyone in particular, but seriously. if ANY VW/AUDI ENTHUSIAST saw for instance a honda with vw wheels, or better yet an srt4 with audi wheels since it has a 5x100 bolt pattern, it would be world war 3. and yes its common to see porsche wheels or bentley wheels on a dub or audi but theyre practically the same company. keep euro cars euro. i dont see jdm kids steppin over boundries


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

aTTenzione said:


> im not pointing out anyone in particular, but seriously. if ANY VW/AUDI ENTHUSIAST saw for instance a honda with vw wheels, or better yet an srt4 with audi wheels since it has a 5x100 bolt pattern, it would be world war 3. and yes its common to see porsche wheels or bentley wheels on a dub or audi but theyre practically the same company. keep euro cars euro. i dont see jdm kids steppin over boundries


That's definitely not true at all, and what boundaries are you talking about? That's a pretty ignorant comment. Personally, I wouldn't do it, but some wheels just look good on certain cars.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Many see companies as "boundaries" in terms of parts being used (hence the eternal "Chevy 350 in _everything_ debate), and he's talking about why a Volkswagen enthusiast would use a Corvette wheel. Its all about what car company you throw your interest/money into, and many take their selection personally (cough Mustang owners) and don't like to use "other" brand's parts, there are plenty of good parts for the VW and it dilutes both brands' images. 

That said, I would definitely use a mk4 wheel on my TT, so long as I could swap on an Audi wheelcover/cap. Hell, I'd even consider a Subaru wheel :thumbup:


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

I couldnt care less. i know a kid whos got the most epic hood ride honda (Gutted interior front to back all he has is 2 seats, a steering wheel and a guage cluster, cut springs rusty front to back) with nice BMW wheels on it and i love it. i think its hilarious. for the more close minded folks, i see how they thing when you take the wheels off a car thats NICER than yours its justified as well.. lots of VW guys run bently, vette wheels but those cars are obviously much nicer than VW's... your not guna see vette guys running VW wheels. thats like us running Jeep wheels (which some definetly do and pull off well) i couldnt care less what company wheels you run, if it looks good, it looks good. dont let a name affect your from a purchase


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

SoloGLI said:


> That's definitely not true at all, and what boundaries are you talking about? That's a pretty ignorant comment. Personally, I wouldn't do it, but some wheels just look good on certain cars.


I wouldn't either, but sawblades just look sick with a spiked center cap and polished with stretched tyres.


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

Isn't AudiWorld the euro purist forum?


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

To the OP; You should post this in the car lounge. A lot of people in there will have different opinions on this because not all of them are Euro junkies. Plus their discussions move faster than the MKI TT forum:thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

what a retarted thread!


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

if the wheels look good, then who gives a hoot what they are off of? wheels are wheels man.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

half the time, the wheels aren't manufactured by the Auto maker anyway, they just make a deal to sell them with the car. 
If i'm not mistaken, Honda wheels are made by Enkei...I'm sure this is the case for others..

Sometimes it just looks good.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Krissrock said:


> half the time, the wheels aren't manufactured by the Auto maker anyway, they just make a deal to sell them with the car.
> If i'm not mistaken, Honda wheels are made by Enkei...I'm sure this is the case for others..
> 
> Sometimes it just looks good.


agreed, OZ, Enkei, BBS etc all make wheels for different manufacturers. 

You need to be more openminded (to the OP) about wheel choices. It's all a personal preference; sometimes they look good, sometimes not. Wheels are wheels, who cares what they came off of if they look good.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya the porsche twists I have for the jetta are made by BBS, says it right on the back of the wheel.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

who gives a crap?

i think its stupid to drive a VW with wheels on it that have porsche logos, but many do it.

keep the logos off.

but at the end of the day....i could not care less.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

A friend had a SRT4 with long beaches on it. they were sprayed black with black centercaps- looked good to me.

You'll grow up and stop being elitist when you realize most imports can tear our cars apart in races. Their external beauty is just the owners opinion.


----------



## conmanTT (May 10, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> what a retarted thread!


X2 :banghead:

**** looks great! end thread/


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

just switch the center caps to vw and its fine. why put chevy logos on a car thats not a chevy?


----------



## pchon (Mar 9, 2007)

They're just wheels! If it looks good it looks good.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

^^+1 too many people care about labels, brands, etc than what really looks good in the end. :thumbup:


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

well if u think about it, wheels are supposed to be a PERFORMANCE mod, not styling. 

But pickin wheels on weight/width/height....is even rarer than positive comments on this forum.

ppl put what they think look good...

****, the dude with the Mercedes wheels on here...those are sick! :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Krissrock said:


> well if u think about it, wheels are supposed to be a PERFORMANCE mod, not styling.


No they're not. How many OEM wheels are lightweight? How many aftermarket wheels are lightweight? Hardly any.


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

ive rocked alphards on my tt and a porsche wheels on my gti.... both looked awesome and if people really cared then they would listen to threads like this but guess what they dont.... and to tell u the truth im glad people are thinking outside of the box and looking other places than just the vw and audi community for ideas of what to do with their cars.... isnt that the whole point of modding a car, making it your own without purists trying to tell you that you're doing it wrong, even tho thats what happens half of the time, lol... hell put on some toyota wheels if you have the urge as long as you can pull them off....

ok thats the end of my rant


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

Neb said:


> No they're not. How many OEM wheels are lightweight? How many aftermarket wheels are lightweight? Hardly any.


many OEM wheels aren't the lightest because of cost...Oem's have to straddle the middle between performance and price. And IMO, oem TT wheels are the lightest and widest oem wheels you can get on a car because they're forged if i'm not mistaken. if u look for lightweight aftermarket wheels, you can find them. Any forged wheel is lightweight...and expensive. Most ppl can't afford 'em...that's all


----------



## Slut4 (Oct 14, 2009)

Go back to QW, your Starbucks Latte and your matching Patagonia suit, it probably fits better than your wheels. :what:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Sl said:


> Go back to QW, your Starbucks Latte and your matching Patagonia suit, it probably fits better than your wheels. :what:



Bored much? This thread is six months old man...


----------



## Slut4 (Oct 14, 2009)

oh i know. had to add my piece. 

free bump for bored.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Krissrock said:


> many OEM wheels aren't the lightest because of cost...Oem's have to straddle the middle between performance and price. And IMO, oem TT wheels are the lightest and widest oem wheels you can get on a car because they're forged if i'm not mistaken. if u look for lightweight aftermarket wheels, you can find them. Any forged wheel is lightweight...and expensive. Most ppl can't afford 'em...that's all


The only real lightweight wheel is the Fat5, which are forged 17" wheels and are 17lbs each (!). Everything else in 5x100 is cast AFAIK, and some like the CT5/Super7 wheel are heavy as hell


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Bored much? This thread is six months old man...


This^^^


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> The only real lightweight wheel is the Fat5, which are forged 17" wheels and are 17lbs each (!). Everything else in 5x100 is cast AFAIK, and some like the CT5/Super7 wheel are heavy as hell


Still six months old, but this information is incorrect my friend.

Fat fives 17x7.5, forged, 21.5 Lbs. each

Most stock wheels are between 26-30 Lbs. and not forged.

In the spring I'll be looking for a set of 17x8" OZ Superleggaras which are actually 16 lbs. each!

http://www.superhonda.com/tech/wheel_weights.html


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

since it's on topic, anybody got a pic of a TT with sawblades? here's my R32 with sawblades being used for winter wheels. They are suprisingly light!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ElevatedGaze said:


> since it's on topic, anybody got a pic of a TT with sawblades? here's my R32 with sawblades being used for winter wheels. They are suprisingly light!


Look in the wheel gallery. I don't remember if there are any or not in there
http://ttgallery.fotki.com/audi-tt-mk1-the-bir/misc_tt_galleries/
Sorry I'm on my phone and cant hyper link


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

DougLoBue said:


> Still six months old, but this information is incorrect my friend.
> 
> Fat fives 17x7.5, forged, 21.5 Lbs. each
> 
> ...


Gotcha, thanks, don't know why I thought 17lbs...still, they are the lightest OEM available. That said, I love Superleggeras; I so want a set of light 17s :thumbup:


----------

